# "System volume on disk is corrupt"



## PadTheRays (Aug 2, 2008)

Upon starting my laptop today (my old computer died, and I bought a new laptop), I went to go somewhere for 20 minutes. When I came back, I found that my computer was not functioning properly; it was running a MS-DOS-esque program that was apparently scanning my files. In a few minutes, it was back to normal... or so I thought. I found that I received a stop error when I entered my account after the computer restarted. I rebooted my system and the computer ran Chkdisk, which concluded that the "system volume on disk is corrupt". All scans were successful, and I believed that the problem had been remedied. I was wrong; my system was still dysfunctional. I then ran Windows in Safe Mode, which is where I am right now. 

How would I go about solving this problem and bringing my computer back to where it was before? Also, is there a possible way to reformat my hard drive without using an operating system installation CD?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, while in safe mode open a command prompt and at the prompt type chkdsk /r press enter you will receive a message about the volume being in use and to schedule chkdsk to run at next boot select "Y" and type exit press enter. Reboot and let the full chkdsk run. This will repair and is at this stage the best option, post back to let us know how you get on.


----------



## PadTheRays (Aug 2, 2008)

I did as you asked, but some very disturbing things happened...

First, the chkdsk scan merely read "Cannot open volume for direct access" "Has finished checking the disk".

Upon attempting to log back in to Safe Mode to report my findings, the list of loaded programs is stuck on the file after crcdisk.sys. My only guess is that the file after it is corrupt or doesn't work.

Being unable to use my computer, I walked to the library (it's very near) and used the computer there to post this message. What should I do from here?


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

PadTheRays said:


> (my old computer died, and I bought a new laptop)


take it back ??
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


----------



## PadTheRays (Aug 2, 2008)

kenny111111 said:


> take it back ??
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


That was a long time ago; by that I mean at least a year or so. Also, I followed the instructions you posted for a Dell Laptop (which is the model that I have), and it had no other effect besides making a few loud beeps.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

I also provided a link. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html 
hope this helps *** edit *** you will lose all data


----------



## PadTheRays (Aug 2, 2008)

kenny111111 said:


> I also provided a link. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html
> hope this helps *** edit *** you will lose all data


Sorry, I noticed right after I had posted my comment, and tested it out on my computer back home. I tested it out 3 times; it did not work. My laptop is a Dell laptop, and I followed the instructions as listed in your link (thank you for that, by the way). Pressing Ctrl+F11 elicited no useful response out of my computer other than a few beeps. Also, I do not mind losing all my data; compared to potentially bricking my laptop, it is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry I'm out of suggestions other than reinstall, or try a repair from the recovery disc. (do you have any discs?)


----------



## PadTheRays (Aug 2, 2008)

kenny111111 said:


> sorry I'm out of suggestions other than reinstall, or try a repair from the recovery disc. (do you have any discs?)


No; I do not have any operating system install disks - my Dell laptop came with Vista already preinstalled.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

have a look here see if it is something you can do at library or friends house. http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/0...on-cd-you-can-still-download-a-vista-recover/
(maybe the library has recovery disc)


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

this one looks better. nevermind it the same one


----------



## PadTheRays (Aug 2, 2008)

It worked! Thank you two so much for both of your help. All of my previous files are gone, but that is a small price to pay for the ability to use my laptop now. Thanks again


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats man glad to help.ray:
if you would be so kind to explain the steps you took. (that fixed it) it may help someone in the future.


----------



## PadTheRays (Aug 2, 2008)

Of course. First, I looked at the link that you gave me, but I did not download the file. I had seen that image before while trying to set up chkdisk. I accessed it by pressing F8 as the Dell screen came up, giving me a list of choices. I chose the choice that was the first. If I recall correctly, it said "list of repair tools", although I may be a little wrong in my wording. I saw the screen come up as it had in the image, and I saw a link that said, "return to factory image". I clicked on that, and the rest is history.


----------

